# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میتونم الان انصراف بدم؟

## Gladiolus

سلام 
من ورودی ۹۸ دانشگاه سراسری هستم 
قصد داشتم بعد ترم ۲ انصراف بدم و کنکور ۱۴۰۰ شرکت کنم
اما الان به خاطر شرایط کرونا و کلاسای مضخرف مجازی
میخوام همین الان انصرافمو بدم یعنی امتحانات ترم ۲ رو ندم
اما امروزتو یه سایتی اینو دیدم به شک افتادم



یعنی حتما باید۲ ترم بگذرونم
چرا اخه؟
درسته این؟

----------


## hsjohvid

سلام 
مثل خود من شما میری الان نامه انصراف میزنی بعد آموزش میگه فلان تاریخ کمسیون میگیریم از تاریخ که کمسیون میزنه برا من اواخر برج 4 بود شما مهلت داری به مدت یکسال از فراغت تحصیل استفاده کنی 
مثل بچه عادی کنکور میدی فقط حواست باشه 15 روز قبل از نامه کمسیون در سال آینده بری نظام وظیفه خودت را معرفی کنی و به احتمال زیاد مجبور بشی یکماه آموزشی بری بعد که نتایج اومد ایست خدمت میزنی و دانشجو میشی

----------


## hsjohvid

البته ترم 2 و این ها را نمیدونم چون من تر5 انصراف زدم اما برو آموزش دانشگاه بهت میگه
 داخل سایت و این ها چیزی دستگیرت نمیشه

----------


## Shah1n

اون ترم 2 به خاطر نظام وظیفه س چون الان انصراف بدی سال دیگه همین موقع مشمول سربازی هستی و احتمالا تو روز کنکور سربازی باشی مرخصی ندن بهت
من انصراف دادم قبلا ،قبل از مهمرماه 99 انصراف نده که برات دردسر میشه سربازی

----------


## sina_u

دختر هست مشکل سربازی نداره.

----------


## Gladiolus

> سلام 
> مثل خود من شما میری الان نامه انصراف میزنی بعد آموزش میگه فلان تاریخ کمسیون میگیریم از تاریخ که کمسیون میزنه برا من اواخر برج 4 بود شما مهلت داری به مدت یکسال از فراغت تحصیل استفاده کنی 
> مثل بچه عادی کنکور میدی فقط حواست باشه 15 روز قبل از نامه کمسیون در سال آینده بری نظام وظیفه خودت را معرفی کنی و به احتمال زیاد مجبور بشی یکماه آموزشی بری بعد که نتایج اومد ایست خدمت میزنی و دانشجو میشی


دخترم من

----------


## Gladiolus

> اون ترم 2 به خاطر نظام وظیفه س چون الان انصراف بدی سال دیگه همین موقع مشمول سربازی هستی و احتمالا تو روز کنکور سربازی باشی مرخصی ندن بهت
> من انصراف دادم قبلا ،قبل از مهمرماه 99 انصراف نده که برات دردسر میشه سربازی


من دخترم
پس ترم‌۲ رو برای این میگن؟به خاطر سربازی و اینا؟
درحالت عادی مشکلی نداره زودتر انصراف دادن؟

----------


## Nazi__

تا جایی که من میدونم انصراف مشکلی نیست ولی دوره ی روزانه رو نمی تونید انتخاب کنید ولی اگه بعد ترم ۲ انصراف بدید میشه دوره روزانه انتخاب کرد.

----------


## zansia

فکر کنم اگر دو ترم نگذرونده باشین وقتی دوباره کنکور بدین نمیتونین روزانه بزنین
البته بازم دوستانی که بهتر میدونن بگن من این برداشتم بود از دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور

اون دفترچرو از سایت سنجش دانلود کن دقیق توضیح داده

----------


## Shah1n

> من دخترم
> پس ترم‌۲ رو برای این میگن؟به خاطر سربازی و اینا؟
> درحالت عادی مشکلی نداره زودتر انصراف دادن؟


نه برای کنکور 1400 مشکلی نداری همین الان انصراف بده 
برا 99 مشکل داری که روزانه نمیتونی بری ولی 1400 آزادی مشکلی نیست

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

به عنوان کسی که انصراف داده و از این کارش خرسنده عرض میکنم که خوشبختی و آینده در کار کردنه. درس صرفا روشیه واسه به تاخیر انداختن خدمت سربازی.

----------


## genzo

سلام قانون این است که اگر شما دولتی قبول شی و انصراف بدی برای سال بعدش از دولتی محرومی ولی برای خودگردان و آزاد مشکل نداره  ولی برای 1400 کاملا بی مشکل هست

----------


## Gladiolus

> سلام قانون این است که اگر شما دولتی قبول شی و انصراف بدی برای سال بعدش از دولتی محرومی ولی برای خودگردان و آزاد مشکل نداره  ولی برای 1400 کاملا بی مشکل هست


تشکر
پس منظور این سایتم احتمالا همون ۹۹ بوده

----------

